# Retlaw's Queer Army of Limp wristed meth addicts



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya'll aint got shit on DRSE!


retlaws wife -->  <---DRSE representative


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Be careful bro. He's two noobs strong now!

DRSE--><--RetLAW


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

3 if you count his Blond&Blu account.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 3 if you count his Blond&Blu account.



So how many accounts does that make now? I lost count...


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Ya'll aint got shit on DRSE!
> 
> 
> retlaws wife -->  <---DRSE representative




 Please`tell me this is you !  Nizameddin Haşim Ordulu ?

How the fuck you pronouce that ??


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Ya'll aint got shit on DRSE!
> 
> 
> retlaws wife -->  <---DRSE representative




You really are a dork ?  No fucking way you ever get hot chicks !

Here is Mr Fag !   Scary huh ??  lol
Told ya, not to fuck with me !  Ill break in your FB all day long !  and your nose soon to !

I think i see some titys in the 1st pic ??  Gyno ??


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Please`tell me this is you !  Nizameddin Haşim Ordulu ?



Hahaha hs name looks like an accident with a bowl of fucken alphaghetti!!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahaha hs name looks like an accident with a bowl of fucken alphaghetti!!


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You really are a dork ?  No fucking way you ever get hot chicks !
> 
> Here is Mr Fag !   Scary huh ??  lol
> Told ya, not to fuck with me !  Ill break in your FB all day long !  and your nose soon to !
> ...



I heard camel jizz is very estrogenic that explains the titty's


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Look at these sweet tits!


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Feb 4, 2011)

lmao ^


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Retlaw, you are one dumb, ugly, gyno inflicted mofo. No wonder your wife told me she plans on leaving you.


----------



## isco6 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was just wondering, When do you pickle freeks work out and stuff,just wondering with all the time you spend on here stating the obvious.Well it is fun anyway so let it continue.
Hey does anyone have vortrits number I heard there is a party in his mouth and every ones cumming.AND YES I AM A NOOB!!SO FUCKING WHAT YOUR UGLY AND I GOT ALL THE TIME I NEED> I need to brush up on my ebonics so I can keep the cool alive.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

isco6 said:


> I was just wondering, When do you pickle freeks work out and stuff,just wondering with all the time you spend on here stating the obvious.Well it is fun anyway so let it continue.
> Hey does anyone have vortrits number *I heard there is a party in his mouth and every ones cumming.*AND YES I AM A NOOB!!SO FUCKING WHAT YOUR UGLY AND I GOT ALL THE TIME I NEED> I need to brush up on my ebonics so I can keep the cool alive.



Seriously, is that the best you got noob? That joke is fucking older and crustier than RetLAW himself. Maybe if you'd get off his nuts and and use a search engine you could, at least, find something that is funny because your obviously not original. Your jokes are fucking lame, you suck RetLAW balls at flaming, and your entire life is complete bullshit.


----------



## isco6 (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Seriously, is that the best you got noob? That joke is fucking older and crustier than RetLAW himself. Maybe if you'd get off his nuts and and use a search engine you could, at least, find something that is funny because your obviously not original. Your jokes are fucking lame, you suck RetLAW balls at flaming, and your entire life is complete bullshit.


Ok now you are getting a little to serious,I thought this was just fun and games. You really want to be original cause I can do that tonly I dont need a search engine to do it.
And I may be lame and a noob but I am obviously important enough to get your attention and the more you try and bash me or anyone the more you cement the fact you just have nothing better to do than wish you had nut for someone to be on.what are yo like 14" OOh you are lame you suck balls your a noob" Thats about all I hear coming out of you anyway so work on your material I will work on mine we meet back tomorrow and continue.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

isco6 said:


> Ok now you are getting a little to serious,I thought this was just fun and games. You really want to be original cause I can do that tonly I dont need a search engine to do it.
> And I may be lame and a noob but I am obviously important enough to get your attention and the more you try and bash me or anyone the more you cement the fact you just have nothing better to do than wish you had nut for someone to be on.what are yo like *14"* OOh you are lame you suck balls your a noob" Thats about all I hear coming out of you anyway so work on your material I will work on mine we meet back tomorrow and continue.



That's pretty much the same thing I told you. Nice try idiot. And yes I am a 14 incher.

And no, I'm not that serious. I just get annoyed by lame fucks like you who don't even contribute anything valuable to this forum. You're just here because your mommy never showed you any attention and you want to be part of RetLAW's gay little clique.


----------



## isco6 (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> . And yes I am a 14 incher.


How nice and does your girl where it for you or are you stingy


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

isco6 said:


> How nice and does your girl where it for you or are you stingy



You're the fucking idiot who said I was a 14".


----------



## isco6 (Feb 4, 2011)

Man so hostile is it like this every 28 days.I hear midol helps.And you idiot is only funy for so long.As for my contribution you just keep right ranting and name calling cause as long as you do your my bitch. I own you and there aint shit you can do about it.Keep on talking sweet heart cause I got all night.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

isco6 said:


> Man so hostile is it like this every 28 days.I hear midol helps.And you idiot is only funy for so long.As for my contribution you just keep right ranting and name calling cause as long as you do your my bitch. I own you and there aint shit you can do about it.Keep on talking sweet heart cause I got all night.



You wish, you ain't nothin' but a bitch. Enuff said!


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

> I got all night.


 
Translation = No girlfriend, money or car.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2011)

retlaw do you workout?you look bad mate.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> retlaw do you workout? you look bad mate.



Wait... is this Retlaw or Mr. Fantastico? Whoever this person below, I hope he doesn't give training advice on here. My goodness.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell no. This guy is giving the training advice on here


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Wait... is this Retlaw or Mr. Fantastico? Whoever this person below, I hope he doesn't give training advice on here. My goodness.



That's mr fagtesticle what a joke!! The heaviest thing that guy lifts is pencil he uses to do his eyebrows!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hell no. This guy is giving the training advice on here



TAKE MY PICTURE DOWN IMMEDIATELY.  That is all...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

2B1 said:


> TAKE MY PICTURE DOWN IMMEDIATELY.  That is all...



I was just tryin' to give you some props!


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hell no. This guy is giving the training advice on here



that man runs purely on e-mail and bacon.  Also note the bottle of hand lotion on the desk for fap breaks.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 4, 2011)

That's not all it's used for.


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

lmao Who the fuck is that arab guy?

Any why is everyone so concerned with me?

Buncha fuckin Stans up in these parts






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

queer fish


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

Sun is coming up. Its prayer time 

Where the fuck is my mat?


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sun is coming up. Its prayer time
> 
> Where the fuck is my mat?



Move over Mohamad...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Sun is coming up. Its prayer time
> 
> Where the fuck is my mat?


 

A goat makes a great substitute


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 5, 2011)

after reading about the split i knew i couldnt be on rets side because postin queer pics of dudes he wants to be thats just gay and he is a fat titty bitch but if mr f is some scranny goat fucking sand nigger im for sure out


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> after reading about the split i knew i couldnt be on rets side because postin queer pics of dudes he wants to be thats just gay and he is a fat titty bitch but if mr f is some scranny goat fucking sand nigger im for sure out



The pictures don't lie bro join Retlaw and neg that taxi drivin homo!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> A goat makes a great substitute





YouTube - DMX ft. Ja Rule - Ain't no Sunshine


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Retlaws Army


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Retlaws Army


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 5, 2011)

good shit


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Look at these sweet tits!





February is Gyno awareness month.





So, Bump.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> February is Gyno awareness month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> February is Gyno awareness month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

It should also be "I still don't get how to post a youtube video up even after I've been PM's detailed instructions how to do it" month!


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Retlaws Army


Anychance you wanna drop that ish on youtube so I can get a look? Can't view xtranormal on my phone, don't wanna wait to watch it.. AHHHH!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have anything to contribute, I'm just here for the eventual make up sex.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Anychance you wanna drop that ish on youtube so I can get a look? Can't view xtranormal on my phone, don't wanna wait to watch it.. AHHHH!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I don't think I can. Sorry.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Retlaws Army


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 7, 2011)

Who is this Arab/Puerto Rican....looks like photoshop time!!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 


YouTube - Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2011)

I am too jacked and tan for this nonsense


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I am too jacked and tan for this nonsense



That you are my boy, that you are


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Retlaw I would start on 1g of letro per day to try and get those babies under control.

This might upset your boyfriend and his titty-fucking plans tonight.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Retlaw I would start on 1g of letro per day to try and get those babies under control.
> 
> This might upset your boyfriend and his titty-fucking plans tonight.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 7, 2011)

ret you have been rocking those tits too long my friend now quit wearing your wifes sports bras out and get motivated! dont be "that guy" lol


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 7, 2011)

oh but before that my girl is going out of town tommrow so lets get one more "workout" out of them


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Feb 8, 2011)

That is not gyno guys. Its pure muscle. It's just sooo much muscle that it's heavy and hangs over. You guys obviously DON'T know how gravity works.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 8, 2011)

mr. Fantastico said:


> i am too jacked and tan for this nonsense



ditto !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> That is not gyno guys. Its pure muscle. It's just sooo much muscle that it's heavy and hangs over. You guys obviously DON'T know how gravity works.



Obviously you don't know how gyno works.


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Obviously you don't know how gyno works.



The dea knows all! Come on!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> The dea knows all! Come on!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



but ThatIs*NOT*theDEA.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2011)

Retfag negged me for that. What a pussy.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Retfag negged me for that. What a pussy.



lawl. I still need to neg him back for negging me for being a Packers fan. Pussy!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ret you cant take a joke he negge me too what an un funny fat fuck he is just upset because he looks like bob from fight club come here lets hug it out bitch


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> Ret you cant take a joke he negge me too what an un funny fat fuck he is just upset because he looks like bob from fight club come here lets hug it out bitch


 

I'd be upset too if I spent all that money on gear and I still looked like that.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd be upset too if I spent all that money on gear and I still looked like that.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 9, 2011)

bam


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Feb 9, 2011)

So how this thread going?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Hell no. This guy is giving the training advice on here


 

DAMN YOU!!!!!! you PROMISED ME you would not put this on the internet. You have betrayed  my trust... you asshole!!!
Please do not call me anymore,, you asshole


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!!! you PROMISED ME you would not put this on the internet. You have betrayed  my trust... you asshole!!!
> Please do not call me anymore,, you asshole



Picking a username like Pork Chop - I believe this probably is actually you.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol.....


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Wired Wrong (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, I am a Dumbass,What is DRSE?Be gentle please.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Wired Wrong said:


> Okay, I am a Dumbass,What is DRSE?Be gentle please.


 
Don't ask.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2011)

DRSE in tha hizzouse bishes.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CG (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 7, 2014)

Is retlaw dead?


----------



## CG (Aug 7, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Is retlaw dead?



Prob back in county


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 7, 2014)

I miss cellar door and her dirty sexy mouth


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 7, 2014)

CD was a tranny


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 7, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> CD was a tranny


And???


----------



## CG (Aug 7, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I miss cellar door and her dirty sexy mouth


I was thinking about her the other day


OTG85 said:


> CD was a tranny


And that's why


skinnyguy180 said:


> And???


Reps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmm cd


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 7, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> And???



I didn't say cd wasn't a hot tranny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I miss cellar door and her dirty sexy mouth



SheriV is a Cellar door gimmick


----------



## SFW (Aug 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> SheriV is a Cellar door gimmick



This!


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 31, 2014)

Did someone call my name?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 31, 2014)

oh shit this naggas back


----------



## Watson (Sep 1, 2014)

Retlaw said:


> Did someone call my name?



hows life on the inside? still getting sent away for refusing to pay the ex?


----------



## Watson (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2014)

..nice griff   ... chicks got a sweet ass..


----------

